# Aktuelle Erfahrungen zu united-hoster.com



## Marius Heil (25. Februar 2008)

*Aktuelle Erfahrungen zu united-hoster.com / netcup.de*

Hi,

ich hab beschlossen mein Onlinespiel zum Start hin auf ein normales Webhostingpaket von United-Hoster oder netcup draufzupacken. Es gäbe auch keine Probleme wenn man während der Vertragslaufzeit aufrüsten will. Wenn das alles klappen sollte und sich das Zielpublikum findet kann ich den Anbieter ja immer noch wechseln.
Jetzt ist die Frage, habt ihr konkrete Erfahrungen mit dem Anbieter in letzter Zeit gemacht, habt ihr Seiten die ich mir anschauen könnte, die dort gehostet sind, bezüglich Ladezeit, etc?

Marius


----------



## Xo-mate (27. Februar 2008)

Bezüglich der Ladezeiten habe ich keine Probleme
http://www.krifi-ware.de ist beispielsweise dort gehostet.

Das einzige, was ich kritisieren muss ist der Support. Man muss Informationen ständig nachfragen. 
Beispiel KK-Antrag: ich wollte die Domain rüberholen. Die sollten einen KK-Antrag ausführen, was sie auch gemacht haben. Jedoch habe ich mich ca. 1 Woche später mal gefragt was daraus jetzt eigentlich geworden ist. Daraufhin bekam ich die Antwort, dass dieser abgeleht wurde. Das ganze ging noch ein paar mal so. Jedes mal musste ich nachfragen.
Aber abgesehen davon verfügen die über eine Ticketsystem, was innerhalb von 24h eine Antwort gibt (meistens schneller) und über ein Forum, wo ggf. auch andere user antworten, wenn es nicht gerade um sowas wie den KK-Antrag geht.

Mit dem Preis-/Leistungsverhältniss bin ich aber voll und ganz zufrieden und kann nicht meckern.


----------



## Marius Heil (27. Februar 2008)

Hi, dank dir, heute hol ich mir Webspace bei denen.
Hab bisher doch sehr viel gutes gehört. Support werd ich wohl nciht oft in Anspruch nehmen müssen, also passt sich das.


----------

